# Brick  smoker



## smokinghead (Aug 24, 2012)

I am new here and I have a question, if someone can help me, I want to build a brick smoker with a fire pit in one side, can somebody can give me some ideas, I been looking some pictures, but nothing like I have in mind, I am in TX and we used to have brisket and pork, but I want to try a whole pig and for that I need a bigger smoker where the pig can fit. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wes w (Aug 25, 2012)

Not sure if this is what your looking for but it looks to be a good build for a whole hog.   ..smokingmeatforums.com/t/120936/offset-concrete-block-hog-smoker


----------



## smokinghead (Aug 25, 2012)

It is something like that.













inside-brick-smoker.jpg



__ smokinghead
__ Aug 25, 2012


















brick smocker.jpg



__ smokinghead
__ Aug 25, 2012






O may be that.


----------



## wes w (Aug 26, 2012)

I like the looks of the second picture. 

  Are you looking for a design (blueprint) to go from or just looking for ideas.   I could probably draw you up something to go off of if thats what your looking for.   The brick one would be kinda expensive to build but way worth it in the end.


----------



## smokinghead (Aug 26, 2012)

Thank you, I like better like the second picture, I know is going to be a little expensive, but I want something that last longer, my husband and I are BBQ aficionados and I believe we are pretty good at it, since I am pretty good at cooking too, we have a long term goal of have our own catering business, and having our own smoker is our first step. So if you can help me drawing some blue prints for me I will be grateful. I don't know if you charge for that or you are doing it as a favor. Just let me know.

Thank you for your advice and you offer.


----------



## wes w (Aug 26, 2012)

I'd be glad to draw something up.  I'll post it and  get everyone's opinion.   It may take a couple weeks.  Got alot going on right now.  Just finished my own brick smoker.  I'm looking to fire it up in a couple weeks.  Its a vertical smoker.   I posted the build hoping it would help folks.    Let me see what I can come up with.   I've never smoked a whole hog.  Sounds like fun.


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 27, 2012)

Personally, I'd rather buy the whole hog, then cut it into it's parts and cook them that way, and of course along with the option to cure some pieces too.  Cutting a hog is simple, just need a knife and hand meat saw, and cut like this:













pigroast3b.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 27, 2012






You're going to cut it up one way or another; it's a heap lot better cutting it cold instead of hot!  You can reconstruct it on the pit putting the pieces in order to look like a whole hog, spatchcock'd, but you can individually cook each piece to separate perfection!


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 27, 2012)

Welcome Smokinghead! Sorry can't help with the brick smoker/oven. When you have a minute would you mind stopping by Roll Call and introducing yourself, so we can give you a proper SMF Welcome.


----------



## smokinghead (Aug 27, 2012)

I just did, thank you all!!! About the whole pig it is something I taste in a Cuban party, they roasted in a wooden box, named la caja china, ( The Chines box.) 

And for the Cuban people is really simple, they just seasoned the whole pig with salt, orange juice and lots of garlic, put it in the box, keep the fire going for about twelve hours.

After that, I swear  that pig it is just falling apart, the skin is really crunchy and the meat really moist that you can pull it off, it is the best whole hog I ever taste and I want to do it myself.

I appreciated all your help!!!

I want to share a link of what it is La Caja China that way you guys have an Idea of what I am talking about.

http://www.lacajachina.com/


----------



## smokinghead (Aug 27, 2012)

I just found this on the web, this is not my, so i just put it for you to see it, is kind of funny some of the pictures, I hope you guys enjoy! Have lots of pictures.

http://steamykitchen.com/17350-pig-roast-in-la-caja-china.html


----------



## wes w (Aug 27, 2012)

Awesome link Smoking!!  Now you got me wanting a horizontal smoker and I haven't even fired my new brick smoker yet....

Pops, is it cheaper to buy a hog on the half?  What size is best for smoking?  I don't have room to store a whole one


----------



## pops6927 (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, a half would be cheaper but not half price, probably 65% of whole or so.   Size depends on the number of people you will feed.  Here is the breakdown when cutting a fresh hog:













pork half yield.jpg



__ pops6927
__ Aug 28, 2012


----------

